# Archery target practice



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I live in Fenton in TWP. My neighbor and I have had a falling out.Thats a whole other story..........
Since our falling out my neighbor called me after a archery practice session. She said in her voice mail that there is a law that prohibits archery practice in the township.
I went to the township hall and spoke to the enforcment officer and we couldnt find anything at the township level that says target shooting would be against the law. This goes for firearms and archery.
I confronted my neighbor and told her what the township said. then she comes up with this, "That its a State of Michigan Statute that prohibits target practice in Fenton township"
Once again I go back to the township offices and came up with nothing.

My Question is, Where can I find out the correct "law" "statute" that says that target shooting is against the law or not.
I called Genesee county police and never returned my call.
Any help will be great!!!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Contact the clerk's office and ask to see Ordinance 161 of 1968. There has been some dispute in Fenton as to whether a bow is a "firearm" so make sure the person you talk to knows what they're talking about. They might pass you off to the municipal attorney's office and good luck with that!

http://www.fentontownship.org/department_pages/ordinance.htm


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

EDIT: The above post was made while I was typing.
I was under the assumption from your post that the township was not an issue.
I'd follow that advice first then see where that takes you.

Unless there are specific township/city rules against discharge of a weapon, of which a bow may or may not be mentioned, target practice would seem to be allowed under the safety zone provisions. 
_Hunting_ is the no-no within 450 feet. Now there may be something in a DNR regulation other than safety zones, Dunno. As far as State Law, I just searched quite a few keywords in the MCL, very little comes up.
(You can find any Bill in the process, or actual signed Michigan law by keywords here):

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(mr4uwcvotf2sptzfkgvb2bb1))/mileg.aspx?page=home

Only thing close on practice that I can find is transport and permission.
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(mr...-43513&query=on&highlight=target AND practice

For safety sake, do all you can to show the neighbor (and any LEO) you're concientious of her concern for safety.. It'll save plenty of hassle if and when she hopes to escalate. If space is limited for backstops or worrysome for over shots or any possibility of a ricochet: We used to put back stops inside the back of the garage* and shoot down the driveway. Make sure anything you accidently might hit is *yours*. Remember, only *one* off target shot can be, if not deadly, then at minimum described as "Careless discharge" then you're toast.

*Move the car(s) and toys 

Or an unfinished basement could give you 12-15 yard shots katy corner


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

greatprohunter said:


> I live in Fenton in TWP. My neighbor and I have had a falling out.Thats a whole other story..........
> Since our falling out my neighbor called me after a archery practice session. She said in her voice mail that there is a law that prohibits archery practice in the township.
> I went to the township hall and spoke to the enforcment officer and we couldnt find anything at the township level that says target shooting would be against the law. This goes for firearms and archery.
> I confronted my neighbor and told her what the township said. then she comes up with this, "That its a State of Michigan Statute that prohibits target practice in Fenton township"
> ...


There isn't a state statute that deals with archery target shooting. If there is a regulation that deals with archery target shooting it would be at the county or township level.


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

Contact your local conservation officer, he or she will know. Or you can contact the district supv.:



*Lt. David Malloch*
Southfield Operations Service Center
26000 West Eight Mile Road
Southfield MI 48034-5916
*Phone:* (248) 359-9040
*E-mail:* [email protected]
*DISTRICT 9 Counties of service:* Genessee, Lapeer, Macomb, Monroe, Oakland, St Clair, Wayne



CB


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Crow Buster said:


> Contact your local conservation officer, he or she will know. Or you can contact the district supv.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering COs do not enforce local ordinances and this is a local ordinance issue, the answer lies in the township ordinances. The POC for that would be the township ordinance enforcement officer or the township supervisor.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

jimp said:


> We used to put back stops inside the back of the garage* and shoot down the driveway.
> 
> *Move the car(s) and toys


Don't mean to go too far off topic, but is the above due to personal experience?


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

i called the DNR last year about hunting where you couldnt hunt with a "firearm" they said a bow was not a firearm.

Im in Lake Orion so its the same office. I would say you're OK but I would call and then have them email you an answer too. I carry the email with me because I know the guy that rights the ticket isnt the guy that told me it was ok to hunt with a bow.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Originally Posted by jimp 
We used to put back stops inside the back of the garage* and shoot down the driveway.

*Move the car(s) and toys 




wyldkat49766 said:


> Don't mean to go too far off topic, but is the above due to personal experience?


 How'd you guess! 10 year olds' third shot skipped off the side of a foam target and into the back of a chest of drawers some 6' away....
Not that big a hole with a field point...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

greatprohunter said:


> My Question is, Where can I find out the correct "law" "statute" that says that target shooting is against the law or not.
> I called Genesee county police and never returned my call.
> Any help will be great!!!



As stated: If anything on the books it would be at the Township as is no state law. You covered this by checking with them. So, you are good to go if shooting safely...


450 ft (150 yd) only applies to HUNTING situation.


----------

